# Suggestion on A/B Switch Pedal



## AxeAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking to hook up two amps to one guitar input and am looking for anyones suggestion on an AB switch pedal that may have an extra cool feature like a boost or something.

If you are selling, also let me know. 

:rockon2:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

radial tonebone. that is all.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

suttree said:


> radial tonebone. that is all.


Agreed.

Radial products are excellent.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

I've tried the Radial Switchbone and was very impressed. I seem to recall that it has a boost too. L&M should have one.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have not tried the Radial Switchbone, but I own the Radial Big Shot ABY switch. It is the passive tru-bypass model. It has the ability to switch between the amps, run both amps simultaneously and ground lift, isolation switch and 180 degree phase switch to keep the amps in phase with each other, and a dedicated input for a tuner. The switch is totally noiseless. I am in total agreement with everyone else on this thread. I am impressed with Radial. Well built product, and made in Canada. Can't go wrong there!


----------



## AxeAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok thanks everyone- from my research it appears that these are the way to go. It just so happens a forum member has a switchbone for sale....twsit my arm.


----------



## Eminor (Sep 16, 2008)

Another vote for the Radial Switchbone. From the moment I hooked it up I realized it was indispensable. It's just versatile enough for what I want without flooding you with options. Very well designed pedal IMO. AND it's made in Canada! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

The Bigshot passive will suck your tone a bit... the JX2 Switchbone won't.


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

I've had the passive Radial stuff suck tone, and not act as a bypass as expected. 

To be honest I'm not a radial fan, but they back their products well.

Build one!! It's the best way to go!


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

Alien8 said:


> I've had the passive Radial stuff suck tone, and not act as a bypass as expected.
> 
> To be honest I'm not a radial fan, but they back their products well.
> 
> Build one!! It's the best way to go!


There's alot of Radial stuff being used in high end world class recording studios. But you'll pay for the higher quality units and rightly so.

Considering what it is by design, in this case the cheaper passive unit being a bit of a tone sucker is just the nature of the beast and is to be expected to some extent... but not everyone can afford the buffered higher end units.


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

> There's alot of Radial stuff being used in high end world class recording studios. But you'll pay for the higher quality units and rightly so.
> 
> Considering what it is by design, in this case the cheaper passive unit being a bit of a tone sucker is just the nature of the beast and is to be expected to some extent... but not everyone can afford the buffered higher end units.


That's true, however the $300 switches didn't work for me either. I've been through all of their products, the dragster, all the BIGSHOTs, and most of the TONEBONEs and never used it for more than a few days. The 'Class-A' buffers and boost they speak of robbed me of my direct connected tone - even with long cable runs... I found the pedals I had with buffers did a better job. The boost always seemed to be really good at boosting the transient noises I fight with in my home, and not so much my tone... the ParaEQ I bought does nothing of this sort, while retaining my tone. The LOOPBONE had the same problem as the BIGSHOT EFX, when I had a self oscillating pedal running (ie generating it's own tone) the sound would bleed through. The true bypass switch I built on my own for $30 didn't do this.

I don't doubt that their higher end stuff is a little better, but none of these items we are speaking of are offered in that price range - being the J-class. And why should they be if I can build it myself for $30? I haven't written off Radial completely, but for inline guitar stuff I have.


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

Hmmm. I've posted several times in gearslutz on this same matter that I don't hear any tone suck with the JX2 Switchbone...others have said the same. I got mine off ebay for 80 bucks US... it belonged to Wolfmother. Have you tried that one?


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, found the same noise issues as the LOOPBONE, picked up all kinds of noise in my house... crackles, radio, random electronic noise. 

I just build most of my stuff now - at least switches and loops etc. It's much cheaper, and you can make it fit your needs.


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

Interesting. I've never had that problem with my JX2.


----------



## WildJay (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.roadrageprogear.com/news.html


----------

